# Seat Restoration



## RustyHornet (Mar 26, 2021)

Looking to purchase a kit like this? Really only need the hardware, but sticker would be cool too. Before I go sourcing parts at the hardware store and have a machinist make the tools to install the rivets, anyone have a link to something like this?


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 26, 2021)

Just have Joe recover the seat for you. He already has all the stuff.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 26, 2021)

Darthvader said:


> Just have Joe recover the seat for you. He already has all the stuff.



I’ve already got everything I need minus the parts where the bolts go through the sissy. I’m gonna recover it myself.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Mar 30, 2021)

Go for it!  It’s not rocket surgery. As far as the rivet setter, check a leather supply place like Weaver or even Tandy. Ace hardware has a small selection too.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 30, 2021)

Beach Bum III said:


> Go for it!  It’s not rocket surgery. As far as the rivet setter, check a leather supply place like Weaver or even Tandy. Ace hardware has a small selection too.



I am going for it! Just need to locate those rivets!


----------



## Beach Bum III (Mar 30, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> I am going for it! Just need to locate those rivets!



These guys have EVERYthing. They have an online catalog too.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 30, 2021)

Beach Bum III said:


> These guys have EVERYthing. They have an online catalog too. View attachment 1382852



That is where I was going to look!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 30, 2021)

Also try Hanson Rivets . Com


----------



## Beach Bum III (Mar 31, 2021)

What are you doing for the covering? I have Solo Polo on the back burner. I’ll probably just go smooth white. Or pleated with the embossed stitching but I can only find it w a smooth line between the pleats.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 31, 2021)

Beach Bum III said:


> What are you doing for the covering? I have Solo Polo on the back burner. I’ll probably just go smooth white. Or pleated with the embossed stitching but I can only find it w a smooth line between the pleats.



I found a cheap cover on eBay. I don’t need anything fancy, it’s going on a crusty rider.






Cover is seen here next to the bike. Bike is already done now though.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Mar 31, 2021)

That bike is PERFECT.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Mar 31, 2021)

Inch pitch “Pig Bike”. I want one! Been searching for a pre war 20 incher to do something like that.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 1, 2021)

Beach Bum III said:


> Inch pitch “Pig Bike”. I want one! Been searching for a pre war 20 incher to do something like that.



Funny you mention that! I wanted to keep it a skipper, but the chain was too crunchy... I converted it to 1/2 pitch. I also have been after a prewar 20”! I know where one is. As of 4 years ago the lady wouldn’t sell... I need to go see her again.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 1, 2021)

Beach Bum III said:


> That bike is PERFECT.



It’s a rider now! Love this thing! A few things have changed since this pic too...


----------



## Beach Bum III (Apr 3, 2021)

Right on! Right at home next to that C 10.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Apr 3, 2021)

So tuff!


----------

